# تصميمات رائعة لمجموعة كبيرة من القديسين



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 فبراير 2012)

*تصميمات لمجموعة كبيرة من القديسين 








القديس مارمرقس 
كاروز الديار المصرية 
* 




*[FONT=&quot]القديسة بربارة **






**[FONT=&quot]القديس ابو مقار 






*​*[FONT=&quot]القديس ابانوب 






*​*[FONT=&quot]الانبا موسى الاسود 






[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الانبا تكلا هيمانوت 





[/FONT]*
*الانبا كاراس *
*




**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]القديسة مارينا
[/FONT]*[/FONT]






*[FONT=&quot]القديسة فيرونيا 






**[FONT=&quot]القديسة تريزا 






[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الانبا يسطس الانطونى 






[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مارمينا 






[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* مارجرجس *[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]                                  






 *[FONT=&quot]الانبا كاراس 







*​*[FONT=&quot]القديسه تريزا  







*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مارمينا 







*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الانبا كاراس السائح 







*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 فبراير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]القديس ابانوب *​
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديس يسطس الانطونى *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] * *القديسة بيلاجية *[/FONT]

*



*

 *القديسان مكسيموس ودماديوس*









 *[FONT=&quot]القديسه برباره *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديس ابابنوب *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديسة العذراء مريم *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot]*الانبا موسى الاسود*[/FONT][/FONT]









 *[FONT=&quot]القديسة مارينا *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot]القديس سمعان الخراز *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] * *القديس اغسطينوس وامه القديسة مونيكا *[/FONT]

*



*

*[FONT=&quot]القديس نيقولاوس بابا نويل *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديس الانبا رويس *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]الانبا كاراس السائح *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]الانبا هرمينا السائح *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot] البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]الأنبا أنطونيوس *​​[/FONT][/FONT]
​



​
*الأنبا بولا أول السياح*​
​
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديسة ايرينى *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]القديسة فلومينا العجائبية *[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot]*القديسة هيلانه الملكة *[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## مورا مارون (21 فبراير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





رائعين شكراا لك 
*[/FONT]


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 فبراير 2012)

موضوع متميز يا أختى الغالية
شكراً لمجهودك
​


----------



## MAJI (22 فبراير 2012)

صور رائعة جدا
تسلم الايادي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2012)

مجهود راااائع
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2012)

*تصميمات رااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 يوليو 2012)

أشكركم جداً إخوتى على مروركم الجميل


----------

